
What is the working principle of the invisible watermark? - huangyz0918
Recently, an employee of our company (Alibaba) leaked a screenshot of a computer screen, and the company relied on this screenshot to find the number and name of the culprit. I want to know why this company can rely on invisible watermarks to find information about leakers. And recently, I&#x27;m very interesting about the watermarking technology,  so I developed a android watermark library that supports the invisible watermarks. the library is still under developments, I need suggestions, thanks.<p>@link https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;huangyz0918&#x2F;AndroidWM
======
huangyz0918
At present, this framework is still under development, and the invisible
watermark only implements the LSB spatial domain. LSB is very poorly robust
and does not support lossy compression, so I am going to make a watermark
added to the frequency domain in the next step. For an Android framework, I
think it is enough to provide these two interfaces.

